
Ask HN: Can Open Source Help Healthcare? - hsikka
My grandfather, who is in otherwise great health, recently got diagnosed with late stage cancer of the kidneys.
How feasible would it be to build an open source suite of diagnostic programs that people can use to build longer term, longitudinal health system?<p>The idea is that by building transparent, open source diagnostic models and looping it into a platform where you can track your health data, we could build a preventative system.<p>Am I being completely irrational, or missing something?
======
luckylion
People tend to not invest in their health until it's failing - and even then,
compliance rates are terrible. I doubt many people will spend time tracking
their health data, but it might still be nice for the few that will.

